# Odetta is dead



## Costas (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/03/arts/music/03odetta.html?th&emc=th

Στο βίντεο τραγουδάει πολύ ωραία ένα τραγούδι της δουλειάς και στο τέλος το Sometimes I feel like a motherless child. Επίσης, απαντά στο ερώτημα περί "κλοπής" από τον Bob Dylan, και απαντά σωστά:

"He said that my work influenced him and he sold his electric guitar and got an acoustic guitar. That influence which was like a key that opened up something that was of his own stuff. So I can't even take credit for that; I can't get credit for how he heard something."


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 3, 2008)

Costas said:


> [So I can't even take credit for that; I can't get credit for how he heard something."



Πρώτη φορά που ακούω κάποιον να το λέει αυτό. Πολύ σοφή η κυρία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2008)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Costas. Αφιέρωσα στη βιντεοσκοπημένη συνέντευξη περισσότερα ίσως λεπτά της ώρας από όσα είχα αφιερώσει στην Οντέτα στον καιρό της. Ιδιαίτερα εδώ στην Ελλάδα προτιμούσαμε τα ίδια τραγούδια να τα ακούμε από την Μπαέζ ή τον Πιτ Σίγκερ. Ήταν πιο «εξευγενισμένα» ακούσματα, δεν έβγαζαν τον πόνο που έβγαζε το τραγούδι της Οντέτας και που, κακά τα ψέματα, δεν μπορούσαμε να νιώσουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο.


----------

